# Clinic messed up- feeling low, advice needed



## Newschmoo (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello ladies
I'm reeling from events of last week and would appreciate yr advice. I had my 6th round of ivf last week at a new clinic - I'd moved on from the ARGC after 3 attempts there and was hoping for a fresh start. This cycle hadn't gone brilliantly - looked like I only had 4 good sized follicles as I approached egg collection but I hoped I'd get at least 3 decent eggs. Went in for collection last week and woke to find dr apologising as due to a failure in the equipment he'd spent so long trying to retrieve 1st egg that my other follicles had collapsed and he'd lost the other eggs. I went home dazed and upset and called him later to ask if eggs were still likely to be inside me and if so shouldn't he do Iui . He agreed that it was a good idea and I went back to clinic on the same day to have that done .
Anyway early days yet but feel like am getting period pains already so is probable that the Iui hasn't worked. Am gutted as I'd thought this might be my last go at OE ivf and wanted to move on and try to get my head around DE. But now feel I haven't had a proper last go... If I do another cycle I don't really know where to go though next. Feel let down by latest clinic( who've been silent about their muck up) and don't know whether I can face argc again ( or whether my fsh levels will be low enough to go back there ).
Any advice ? ( sorry for long rant above). Was wondering if I should go abroad for one last go - see Serum has lots of supporters or maybe another uk clinic but feel all confused now, 
Thks ladies x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

firstly don't panic I had period pain for several weeks when I was actually pregnant! many people do so that on it's own is no indicator that your IUI hasn't worked - good luck!       

there are other clinics, you have been very very unlucky with this failed IVF attempt but if you want another go I see no reason not to try.


----------



## LilyFlower.. (Sep 30, 2012)

Sorry for the horrible cycle.  I'm surprised that the clinic haven't been in touch to say you could get a free cycle or something?  I would definitely expect something from them towards another cycle.  They must realise they are in the wrong and mucked up your cycle.


----------



## Newschmoo (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks Lily. Totally agree- not a peep from the clinic so far. May need to get a bit more bolshy with them I think which is a shame .


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I know you probably feel like moving on and trying somewhere else, but you really should consider fighting this clinic for either a refund or free cycle.  If it was due to a failure in equipment then it's not your fault.  Strictly speaking, it's not their fault either and they might be able to claim on insurance of the equipment, but that's their problem.  Point is, you can't be expected to just walk away from this cycle with nothing when it's not because of your body's response.

I suggest making your request or enquiry into the matter in writing too, not just phoning up.  It gives you more time to think of how you want to say something but also putting it in writing is a more formal process.  Fingers crossed that you get a helpful response.

I hope the period pains are early pregnancy symptoms, they are very common around the time of BFPs, I had mine for a couple of weeks after.  Good luck for testing!


----------



## Newschmoo (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks Incy wincy.
Sadly the pains were period pains not pregnany pains so am now contemplating my next steps. My hubby has written a letter to Dr G at Zita West and we're waiting to hear back. So far he's offered a free consultation but has been silent otherwise. Will let you know how we get on.


----------



## LisaO (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi *Newschmoo*,

Was browsing Fertility Friends after my recent failed cycle and found your post. I know it's a couple of months old but I wanted to respond.

If you haven't already done so, you should definitely demand another cycle. On top of the money that was spent on treatment, it's the emotional and mental trauma that you and your DH suffered as a result of negligence.

Lisa


----------

